# My 5 new Mbuna Cichlids, Please Help



## Bhobbie (Apr 25, 2019)

Here are my five new African Cichlids that I am almost certain that they are all Mbuna's.
3 of which I am 90% sure I know what they are (Feel Free to correct me if I am wrong)

I have them all numbered in the pictures along with what I believe their scientific and nicknames are:
#1 : Labidochromis Caeruleus aka White Lab
#2 : Pseudotropheus Acei aka Yellow Tail Acei
#3 : Chromis Caeruleus aka Yellow Lab
#4 : I don't know ???
#5 : I don't know ???
Please help Identify #4 and #5...They might even be the same type, just different shades of color.


----------



## Coinman5000 (Apr 12, 2019)

They both Look like Zebra Cichlids.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Those yellow labs look too elongated to be yellow labs to me. What were they labeled in the store?


----------



## Bhobbie (Apr 25, 2019)

Both pics are the same "Yellow Lab" and they were labeled as "Assorted African Cichlids" lol


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That mystery "Yellow Lab" is more like a Johanni type, which has yellowish females and black and blue males. Females can turn darker when mature. Might still be a hybrid. Not a real "Yellow Lab" in any event. See if the color changes over time.

4 and 5 look like Zebra type as said. 4 even looks like a blue Estherae male with the color turned off. See if he turns light blue. Maybe just some mixed up Zebra hybrid.


----------



## Bhobbie (Apr 25, 2019)

noki said:


> That mystery "Yellow Lab" is more like a Johanni type, which has yellowish females and black and blue males. Females can turn darker when mature. Might still be a hybrid. Not a real "Yellow Lab" in any event. See if the color changes over time.
> 
> 4 and 5 look like Zebra type as said. 4 even looks like a blue Estherae male with the color turned off. See if he turns light blue. Maybe just some mixed up Zebra hybrid.


I believe your right, I have been to a few local fish store's that aren't "Chains" such as Petco, Pet Supermarket ect ect and the local fish stores that have African Cichlids labeled as "Yellow Labs" are a MUCH brighter Yellow color. Mine is like a darker "Dirty Yellow" almost orange ish.
And as far as number 4 and 5, I was skeptical on the "Zebra" types since neither one of mine have any resemblance in having any stripes. But when I google searched images Metriaclima estherae, my number 4 and 5 looks just like those!
Thank you


----------

